# spigarelli revolution



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I bought one years ago because I liked other Spigarelli risers and it looked interesting and was fairly cheap. last winter, my son, who had just overcome some TP and burnout, decided to use it for indoor rather than his Formula Hoyt. He shot his best indoor nationals by far (broke 1100) and then shot gold olympian with it. He claims its very forgiving. I have some elbow issues and its easy on sore joints. we bought another one


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

I've heard some people say that it has a tendency to rattle loose. Have you, or your son, had any issues with that?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

That was only the very first ones and it was large because people messed with them. Haven't seen anything about that since they first came out.

People who have them really like them for a soft shooting riser.

-Grant


----------



## aroadik (Apr 28, 2009)

Love mine, if you can get past its looks you will not be dissapointed. No loose bolt probs, fast and forgiving, great conversation starter and still get looks of disbelief when asked the price.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Last_Bastion said:


> I've heard some people say that it has a tendency to rattle loose. Have you, or your son, had any issues with that?


none whatsoever, he was shooting 36 pound short WINEX limbs with 1914 X7 arrows (i.e. not really light arrows nor really heavy limbs)

It's been used by several of my students but none shooting over 40 pounds


----------



## Lipi (Sep 9, 2014)

Well, I love shooting with my Spig Revolution - as far as shot characteristics go, I believe it's great piece of equipment, especially for the price.
However, in spite of Jim C's experience, I had to replace broken bolt in it twice already - after only seven months of use. (However, I shoot around 39 pounds of the fingers and I stringwalk, so it's possible that the riser is more stressed in my hands, than is usual.)
Also, every now and then the grip feels to be somewhat loose. Nothing a little tightening wouldn't solve, but I am not sure how much longer will the wooden grip last. 
However, the largest problem I've faced (but it might have been just the one riser I've bought, because I never found anybody else dealing with it on the internet) is the size of the tiller adjustment bolts - they are obviusly bigger than is usual. That means that I have to enlarge the "hole" on bottom of each new limbs by file to fit the limbs into my riser. Because of that, I can't try other shooter's limbs in my riser, I don't dare to resell my old limbs and I sure as hell wouldn't get any refund if something in my limbs would go wrong. (It didn't, so far.)

That said, I never tried any riser that would feel so comfortably to me while shooting. (Though, admittedly, I haven't tried THAT many other risers.)

Excuse my English - it's not my native language.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Lipi,

Sorry about your bad experience. 

I shot [email protected] with mine and it was just fine, though I was not string walking. Nothing ever came loose or broke. Very quiet and low vibration. 

I did not have a problem with the limb fit issues you describe either. 

The grips seem to get loose on spig risers. I use small pieces of a plastic grocery sack to take up any slack in a loose fitting grip. I did this on my revolution and on a friends explorer 2.


----------



## aroadik (Apr 28, 2009)

42# @ 30", no probs, no limb fit probs, no bolt probs, but I did replace wood grip with a Jaeger, I liked that so much I am fitting them on my other bows.


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

Does jager still make grip for revolution? I asked but they said they donot make it anymore.
Anyway, one of my friend who is wood craftsman did one for me, no more lose and i love this riser even i have others


----------



## aroadik (Apr 28, 2009)

erickatgta said:


> Does jager still make grip for revolution? I asked but they said they donot make it anymore.
> Anyway, one of my friend who is wood craftsman did one for me, no more lose and i love this riser even i have others


He does now.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow, that is a great-looking riser. I love my PSE X-Appeal, but I'm having bow arm elbow issues. anyone out there think this riser would be easier on the joints?


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

thanks, just placed the order see what is the response in next 2-5 days




aroadik said:


> View attachment 2038341
> 
> 
> He does now.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

very nice looking bow. Is that the black model?


----------



## aroadik (Apr 28, 2009)

Last_Bastion said:


> very nice looking bow. Is that the black model?


Thanks, colour is "gun barrel" 23" Olympic model.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

So...after reading this thread I ordered a Revolution on 9/18/14 and still don't have it.

Man, archery manufacturers can be slow. I can't think of any other industry that is so lackadaisical about providing product to willing buyers. And I thought waiting 6-8 weeks for my PSE riser was ridiculous...


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

You're looking at a small manufacturer, closer to a family business, that has risers produced in runs. In that respect, Spigarelli aren't in the same league as Hoyt or W&W.
Most retailers will only stock items that move quickly so there's a delay there too until an order can be put together to cover transport costs.

It's frustrating, but these things generally arrive eventually.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Greysides said:


> You're looking at a small manufacturer, closer to a family business, that has risers produced in runs. In that respect, Spigarelli aren't in the same league as Hoyt or W&W.
> Most retailers will only stock items that move quickly so there's a delay there too until an order can be put together to cover transport costs.
> 
> It's frustrating, but these things generally arrive eventually.


Thanks for the perspective, Greysides. Working capital and the ability to invest in inventory is one of the toughest things in small business. This is definitely a lower demand riser and I can see why they don't have many on hand. Still, not having them readily available for purchase depresses sales, thereby further reducing demand. 

It's tough to wait when your elbow starts hurting after 20 or so arrows. As Tom Petty sang: "and the waiting is the hardest part."


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Sosius said:


> Thanks for the perspective, Greysides. Working capital and the ability to invest in inventory is one of the toughest things in small business. This is definitely a lower demand riser and I can see why they don't have many on hand. Still, not having them readily available for purchase depresses sales, thereby further reducing demand.
> 
> It's tough to wait when your elbow starts hurting after 20 or so arrows. As Tom Petty sang: "and the waiting is the hardest part."


You've probably ordered through LAS, one advantage I'd have given my location, is that I could order direct and hear about delays from the horse's mouth.

I've gotten little bits for the ZT rest direct from them before and they've answered my emails so I'd happily order from them.


Once the distances get bigger and more hands are involved....

Sore elbows, are you feeling a lot of vibrations? Some limbsavers or other types of dampeners might help if that were the case.

Maybe rubber washers between the limb and underneath of the tiller bolt?


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

LAS doesn't stock the Revolution, so I ordered from Alternative. They have been responsive to emails but they need to get the riser from Spigarelli first.

I do have a bow arm elbow issue. It is a bit intermittent, which makes it frustrating. I have put limbsavers on, and they seem to make some difference. Using one of those foam tube exercise things works wonders, but only after the elbow is hurting. I have not tried the rubber washer idea, but I think it's brilliant. I will definitely try it out.

Thanks!


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Depending on your particular bowarm injury..... you could try a different grip....even if that's none at all. The change of pressure lines may help.

If you are shooting carbon arrows, have you heavier aluminiums to use? They take more energy out of the bow so there's less noise and vibration.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll try my old Horizon riser with high grip and aluminum arrows to see if they make any difference. Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Just ordered a 23" Rev in blue from ALT. Now the waiting begins.

I've had plenty of Spig ZT rests over the years, and understand that the two small holes are for mounting it on various Spigarelli risers. 
My question pertains to the mounting of the plunger, as I don't recall any of the ZT rests having threads in the plunger hole.
Wondering if everyone is just adding a second nut on the arrow side of the rest, or does Spigarelli provide for this when you purchase the Revolution riser?

Any close up pics would be welcome 👍

Thanks,
GB


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

GB .. Don't know if this pic helps but there's obviously a button in the hole http://www.archeryshop.biz/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=796 - M


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks Mark. 
I think I remember now that there are a couple different versions of the ZT rest.

The ones made specific for this riser must be threaded for the plunger while the standard version has the long slot you run both a plunger and bolt through to hold it in place in the best position.
The bend of the wire also looks a bit specific in the pictures when on the revolution, while the universal ZT has a straight wire with a quick 90 at the very end.
I guess I'll know for sure when it arrives.

Thanks again,
GB


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

The rest specific for the Revolution has a threaded plunger hole.

Tim


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

tgross144 said:


> The rest specific for the Revolution has a threaded plunger hole.
> 
> Tim




Thanks Tim 👍


ALT says be prepared to wait, so looks like I've got in the neighborhood of 8-12 weeks +~ to pick up a plunger and some limbs for a new Spig Revo.


GB


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

GBUSA said:


> Thanks Tim &#55357;&#56397;
> 
> 
> ALT says be prepared to wait, so looks like I've got in the neighborhood of 8-12 weeks +~ to pick up a plunger and some limbs for a new Spig Revo.
> ...


These guys list 2 in stock.

http://onlinearcheryequipment.co.uk/spigarelli---spiga-revolution-riser-317-p.asp

I don't have any experience with them other that they were good about replying to emails. I was going to buy a Revolution from them before I found a used one.

Paul


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Paul,
I'm pretty much snowed in for the next few months anyway, so no real rush.
Having something to look forward too should help me through Jan, and our seemingly endless February 😉
And I've got 3 other bows to shoot on the nice days.
It gives me time to decide on how I want to build the bow and to collect the rest of the kit I'll need.

Regards,
Griff


----------



## Curiosum (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi!
I would like to know how Uukha Curve limbs (X0 Evo2, EX1 Evo2...) scale on Revolution riser?
Thanks!


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

I can answer that for you, but I probably won't be able to get to it until over the weekend.

Paul


----------



## Curiosum (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks!
Not urgent.
The Revolution is only ordered.
Damir


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

VX1000 X-Curve marked 28#
Limb bolts all the way in (back out to 1st click): 29.5lbs
2 turns out: 28.5 lbs

Paul


----------



## Curiosum (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks!
So, just as they claim.
How many turns Revolution range have? Four?
If I choose 32 Lbs I should have cca 34-37 Lbs range on 23" Revolution with 28.5" DL. 
That will be good :smile:


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

Curiosum said:


> Thanks!
> So, just as they claim.
> How many turns Revolution range have? Four?
> If I choose 32 Lbs I should have cca 34-37 Lbs range on 23" Revolution with 28.5" DL.
> That will be good :smile:


The limb bolts are threaded into to riser with lock nuts on the back and set screws on the side. Very secure. I shot it set up with the bolts 6 turns out for about 3 months with no issue, but you have to take the lock washer off. The limb pad angle on the Revolution is on the steep side, so it may be preferred to set it up with the limbs bolts a little further out.


----------



## Curiosum (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks Black46 :thumbs_up


----------

